# Here is what I propose



## PhotonGuy (Nov 15, 2020)

Here is what I propose, before anybody can sign up and start learning martial arts at a MA school they have to have a permit to do so, signed by me. Anotherwords, they need my permission before they can start learning martial arts.


----------



## Buka (Nov 15, 2020)

That's so 2020, I second the motion.


----------



## Rusty B (Nov 15, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Here is what I propose, before anybody can sign up and start learning martial arts at a MA school they have to have a permit to do so, signed by me. Anotherwords, they need my permission before they can start learning martial arts.



Can you cancel the contracts of the people who started without your permission?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 16, 2020)

Rusty B said:


> Can you cancel the contracts of the people who started without your permission?


Sure, why not.


----------

